# Back in the game



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, after some issues with my airbrush I finally slung some paint tonight. I owe a guy a couple of lures for doing me a favor and finally finished them tonight. I also had to paint a couple for my own collection. I also am in the process of finishing a couple molds to switch over to resin. Now all I need is some water to do some testing!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet Mark,

glad to see your back in action! Get a hold of me if you need any help with the resin or anything else....

Did the new nozzle fix your airbrush problem?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, new nozzle solved the issue. Still not sure what happened to the old one.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

We need photos!!!!!!!

Glad to hear you got things underway, Mark. I'll have to pay you another visit before long.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

How about Saturday after the show? Wife and kids are in South Carolina until Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the next to last bunch of wood gliders I've finally finished. The bottom one is the first resin body glider that I've done. I streamlined it a bit and recessed the eyes to keep from having to drill each one. I've had to adjust the weighting a bit and my first two prototypes dart well but when paused were sinking a little head first. I got them wobbling well when paused and am excited to get them some soak time this year. 










The next picture is a straight up copy of a crane 104. Bill stopped making these about 3-4 years ago and a good friend of mine wanted me to try and make him some so I dove in head first. This little bugger gave me fits for the longest time. I think I made 12 copies or so before I got it the way I wanted it. It's not balsa, but it will be a heck of a lot more durable.
For being such a small lure, it was a pain. 







[/URL]

I have two other designs I'm working on and got one about as good as I can. I'm a big fan of reef hangs and started on this one last year. Being resin I tried adding different amount of micro balloons to get it the way the good ones work. Couldn't get it to run right for nothing until today. I got one that is dancing! It's working so well I'm afraid to paint it and etex it for fear it will throw it out of whack. 








[/URL]

Here are the first few that I made. The last one I'm keeping under wraps until I can play with it more.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, and I'm no artist so be kind with the paint jobs!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work Mark...I'm impressed! I really like the new resin glide! I'd like to get one of those whenever you have time!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem. You want it unfinished or painted?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm really glad to see you back in the basement again. Beautiful work. 

Have you tried molding rattles into the jerk baits? It add a lot of buoyancy if you mount them in the top of the bait during the molding process.

I make my rattles out of the handles of old acid brushes. Just put a few bbs in them and cap the ends.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Doesn't matter Mark, just get it running and I'll take one...


----------

